

Leap of Confidence - How to grow your skills - davidwurtz
http://blog.davidwurtz.com/the-leap-of-confidence

======
l0nwlf
A nice link on how to broaden our skillset
[http://blog.polyglotprogramming.com/2009/11/6/cultivateyourc...](http://blog.polyglotprogramming.com/2009/11/6/cultivateyourcareertoday)

------
davidwurtz
and while you're at it, check this article out:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/cent/make-everything-your-
own_...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/cent/make-everything-your-
own_b_356915.html)

